# Mantella madagascariensis just received - bloated w/drops of blood coming from anus



## yjkodiak (Oct 28, 2014)

I just received this beautiful mantella madagascariensis (or so I think it is madagascariensis, due to the horshoe mark under the chin). It arrived very bloated like a little balloon, and with droplets of blood coming from the anus. Does anyone know what is wrong with this frog, and what I can do to save it?


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

It could be a bacteria infection which it had, but got out of control due to stress from shipping. you can try a few anti bacterial baths and/or baytril to treat it. Better do it quick though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Another possible source of the red color is the red pigment in the eyes of fruit flies, or the carotenoids found in the Repashy products. You need to determine if it is blood or not before shot gun treating it with antibiotics. If the fluid retention is due to liver damage and not an infection antibiotics are likely to make the issue worse. 

I would consult with a vet and in the mean time consider doing amphibian ringers soaks as a supportive measure until you see the vet. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Ugh, could that be a prolapse?


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

mark c said:


> Ugh, could that be a prolapse?


With a prolapse, you should actually see something sticking out of the animal. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't see anything like that here. 

Also, there doesn't seem to be much red liquid or residue around (what seems to be) the poop in that container. For me, that would seem to lessen the possibility that it's blood. Anyhow, like Ed mentioned, some more concrete tests/vet visit(s) are in order. I hope your frog recovers, soon!


----------



## yjkodiak (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone. The paper towel that the poop was on during shipment did have bloody poop, and also blood spots that had spread through the moist towel, thereby diluting it and making it harder to see. But there were fresh blood droplets too. So far she is eating and not getting worse. The amphibian vet is going to see her tomorrow morning, fingers crossed she makes it til then without too much discomfort. Although if I was that bloated, I think I would be in a great deal of pain and not eating.


----------



## yjkodiak (Oct 28, 2014)

The amphibian vet thinks the bloated frog may have parasites or a bacterial infection, and he sent samples to the lab for testing. In the meantime, he gave me baytril and metronidazole to treat all 8 of the frogs. He said to either put the drops in the mouth or on the skin. 

So far, the bloated frog is still eating, and there has been no bleeding from the rectum today. So this is an improvement. Fingers crossed.


----------



## yjkodiak (Oct 28, 2014)

The vet also said it had a prolapsed cloaca, due to inflammation. He removed fluid from the frog's body, then pushed the cloaca back in, and put on some lubricant to help it stay in place and keep it moist. Mark C wins the prize for guessing that one!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Good job taking it in. Sounds like things may be turning around for the better. Keep us posted.


----------



## yjkodiak (Oct 28, 2014)

The frog is still bloated today. I've been putting drops of baytril and metronidazole on its skin, as recommended by the amphibian vet. The cloaca is no longer prolapsed. When should I expect the bloating to get better? Does anyone recommend a treatment that is different?

The vet couldn't find parasites in a cloaca swab, but he asked me to bring a stool sample Monday.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

In the first picture you can see a tiny red bubble in the rear of the animal.


----------



## yjkodiak (Oct 28, 2014)

The vet checked the stool sample today from this frog and others in the group. They have roundworms and strongyles. They're giving me deworming meds.


----------

